
Map of Global Cooling - Cryogenesis
https://urbancoldspots.blogspot.com/2019/09/mappa-del-raffreddamento-internazionale.html
======
mtmail
Anti climate change website

From the last paragraph:

"Do not forget that the Global Warming Petition of 2007 project, 31,487
scientists (more than 9,000 of whom have PhDs) have signed the following
statement: ""There is no scientific evidence that human release of carbon
dioxide, methane or other gases is causing, or in the near future, ...""

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/30000-scientists-reject-
cl...](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/30000-scientists-reject-climate-
change/) reports

"The petition was created by individuals and groups with political
motivations, was distributed using misleading tactics, is presented with
almost no accountability regarding the authenticity of its signatures, and
asks only that you have received an undergraduate degree in any science to
sign."

~~~
Cryogenesis
That is an opinion on which as many could disagree. There is a similar
conclusion that I also read about the 97% opinion of the consensus.

~~~
mtmail
Yes, it's probably 99.9% consensus
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-
consensus-97...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-
consensus-97-per-cent/2017/may/03/is-the-climate-consensus-97-999-or-is-plate-
tectonics-a-hoax)

~~~
Cryogenesis
Yes, the propaganda of the survey is very mature in recent years. Believe us,
I am not looking for squabbles about thinking otherwise.

------
Cryogenesis
Yes, the propaganda of the survey is very mature in recent years. Believe us,
I am not looking for squabbles about thinking otherwise.

